# Jammin Jigs



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys,

Check out our newest partner here with OGF. Their banner is at the top of this forum.

They have some awesome looking jigs at GREAT pricing.

I like the kits, It keeps me from having to decide what to buy, they all look so good.

see ya all on the ice,
Kim


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I Love Jammin Jigs. I Have All Of Their Kits. I Have Even Caught Fish With Them Too. Lol.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

"I love Jammin' Jigs. I have all of their kits. I have even caught fish with them too. Lol."
Ahhh hahahahahahahaha. Good one Slide.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

jammin jigs......great prices and great jigs....speedy delivery too.

try a kit, im sure you wont be disappointed....

i havent got to try but a few of the jigs that ive recently ordered but so far i really like the jigs they call "bobber fry". could definitely wind up being a "go-to" panfish jig.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

All kidding aside, I have used that genre of swimming spoon that JJ's markets for Jig-A-Whopper. Those things can be deadly under the ice as well as open water. I first used them a few miles out from La Plaisance bay under the ice maybe 10,12 years ago. Killed the eyes on 'em untipped. They seem to work under the ice on Erie, although not so hot under inland ice. They are a good open water option inland. They're moderately snagproof and will get a bait on the bottom without additional weight when very slow trolling/drifting. They also have good action. I've kept a few in my tackle box ever since that Erie trip several years ago.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice jigs. I'll be placing an order next week. When I get them, I'm sure I'll be all a-glow. 

They like the glow jigs at Presque Isle BIG TIME.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

These guys are great . Did not have something I ordered one time , their site said was in stock , gave me about 10 $ worth of stuff to make it up to me. This was aftert I told them they dint have to do that. All their products show the same diligence and commitment to customer satisfaction. I have been and will continue to be a customer and a fan.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to have to check them out. 

I make it a point to give my business to the small businessman every time that I can. Not only will you get far better service from them usually, but they want your business and show it. 
I always feel better putting food on a man's family's table than just build up someones stock value.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I couldn't agree more 
about their finished products, kits and service









We're lucky to have them on board CONGRATS OGF









.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I was just wondering how many of you folks used the jigs before they became a sponsor-or did you try them because of the advertising on here?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> did you try them because of the advertising on here?





> Check out our newest partner here with OGF


I don't think they can ship that fast


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Big Daddy's right ....if yer making that Presque trip stock up on the glow jigs..........I just ordered the large pack for myself. Can't Wait!!!!

Gene


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I ordered off of JJ's a couple of weeks ago. Fast shipping, excellent service. And the jigs look good to


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw all the posts about them on another site and ordered based on many very positive opinions. Luckily for me it was all accurate. Their prices are great, and they have stuff i couldnt find at Gander Mountain.

They are for real. I think i paid about 39 cents per jig on my total order of kits and a few misc. jigs. Similar stuff costs about 90 cents each at GM. But they have unique stuff.

I recommended to them that they come and check this site out, since i saw that they sponsor other sites. not sure if thats what happened or not. Im sure other members also invited them over.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I Am Always Looking For New Kinds Of Tackle. I Saw Jj's On E-bay In '03 And I Tried Them For That Very Reason. Like H.w. Said , They Are Unique. They Have Worked Great The Last 2 Ice Seasons. This Fall I Ordered Direct And Got Some Of Their Other Kits. Same Great Prices,quality And Fast Delivery.it's The First Thing I Used This Year Too. I'm Sold.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what kit do u suggest i get for perch gills and crappie


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

from what ive read some people who ordered the grab bag were pleased with them.

i just like to know for sure what im getting, back when i ordered they had a special going on where if you spent $25 you got a free neon glow kit. so i got a neon kit #2 and some other misc. jigs which looked good (mostly "darts" and "fat frys" and some others.) then with the free glow kit i think i am set on jigs for life!!  

their glow jigs are SO cool.....they combine the colors, such as a red glow with white glow eyes, etc. etc. etc.....blue, green, etc.

these pics are what i got, couldnt hold the camera steady enough but you will get an idea of the glow.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I found them back in 02. I'm still using that same jig package that i ordered from back then. They give you a lot of jigs in each pack. I'm catching lots of panfish on them.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Here's A Picture Of What I Got In One Of The Grab Bags







[/IMG]


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

AWESOME pic there sliderville


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I sure hope that they see this thread!
Word of mouth is still the best form of advertising/marketing in my opinion.

Just to let you know that _you can make a difference_, I think it was a combination of Hardwater's message/invitation to check us out added to the fact that they were getting some hits at their site from us. They did a follow-up, and now they are getting sales from us, and more excellent advertising like this thread is providing from our site.

What makes me the most happy is hearing that they are a quality company that is selling a quality product. 
Because of your reports, I will be buying from them now also.


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

We just ordered the grab bag today. Does anyone know where the company is based out of?


----------



## Jamminjigs (Dec 22, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to thank all of you for all the positive feedback. We definitely appreciate your comments. I also wanted to let this site know that it was a few emails received that led me to this site. Very nice site with lots of nice resources here. Just a little bit of back round on us: My father and I operate and own Jamminjigs and Bad Dog Lures. We mold and hand paints all the lures you see on the Jamminjigs site. We have painted almost everything you see on the Bad Dog site. We recently purchased Bad Dog about a year and half ago. Although, we have been affiliated with Bad Dog since they began. We have painted and molded the bad dog line since it started. Nothing will change with the quality of that line of tackle. We pride ourselves on a very high quality product with excellent service, and try to be as fair as possible. Again, thanks everyone for the feedback, and taking a look at our products. Please feel free to contact us anytime if you have any questions or concerns.

Thanks,
Brian Keller

I dont know if this is ok for me to do this but, we have offered a special in the past for a free 19pc super neon kit when you purchase $25.00 in merchandise from Jamminjigs and or Bad Dog lures. Im not running the special any longer, but would like to extend that offer to OGF members. Please write in the comments section you are from OGF. If you use paypal, please send a separate email telling us.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Brian.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Brian,

That is a great deal!

I am ordering a couple of kits today.

Thanks again,
Kim


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian that is just fine what you did. Glad to have you here with us. Great jigs you make. I know you will get orders from here. I'll also be ordering some of them.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

It's true, they are really great jigs. Ordered mine couple months ago and got the special deal Brian is talking about. I am also a memeber of michigan sportsmen and it's great to find this site at home, GO BUCKEYES !


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

they look cool i problably will order some this week i am thinking of the gill perch and panfish kit


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS Brian... We all really appreciate the offer and products ...


----------

